# Moving to NY/NJ area



## eric.radhik

I was hoping to gain some advice on an area that is biking friendly? I will be moving to either NY or NJ next year and I would like to get some ideas on an area I should look at that is biking friendly?

My only requirements would have to be near an airport but Im thinking 50 mile radius to an airport should suffice since I will have a traveling job.


----------



## AlanE

What's your definition of "biking friendly"? What kind of riding do you like to do? A 50 mile radius gives you a lot of options in these parts.


----------



## NJBiker72

I will tout my litrle town. Mountainside. About 12 miles to Newark Airport. We have the Watchung Reservation which is a county park and great place for morning rides and there is much more diversity in terrain by going West and to a lesser extent North or even South. 

Plenty of other great places around too depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Social Climber

If you like moderate hilliness, northern Westchester county has lots of quiet, scenic roads, access to a rail trail that runs all the way down to the Bronx, and is within 50 miles or so of 4 airports (JFK, LaGuardia, Stewart and of course Westchester County Airport). We also have relatively easy access to NYC and even more nice biking in the lower Hudson Valley region. Also, most of the drivers are not jerks (though we do have a few). Downside is it's expensive to live here.


----------



## eric.radhik

AlanE said:


> What's your definition of "biking friendly"? What kind of riding do you like to do? A 50 mile radius gives you a lot of options in these parts.


Biking friendly to me is the ability to get out for a daily morning ride on roads that have marked bike lines. For example, in Irvine, CA all roads that have associated traffic lights (not the road lights but the red/yellow/green ones) all have a 4 foot wide bike path. And we are talking about a full city of approximately 30+ mile radius from its center.

I would love to do rides that are scenic and local without having to drive n+1 miles so I can ride a road bike during winter or summer.


----------



## eric.radhik

Social Climber said:


> If you like moderate hilliness, northern Westchester county has lots of quiet, scenic roads, access to a rail trail that runs all the way down to the Bronx, and is within 50 miles or so of 4 airports (JFK, LaGuardia, Stewart and of course Westchester County Airport). We also have relatively easy access to NYC and even more nice biking in the lower Hudson Valley region. Also, most of the drivers are not jerks (though we do have a few). Downside is it's expensive to live here.


Thanks... hills is no problem. I currently live in Mission Viejo, CA and my daily ride of 20 miles consists of 2400 feet of hills. Unless we are talking about "alps type of hills?" lol


----------



## tednugent

eric.radhik said:


> Biking friendly to me is the ability to get out for a daily morning ride on roads that have marked bike lines. For example, in Irvine, CA all roads that have associated traffic lights (not the road lights but the red/yellow/green ones) all have a 4 foot wide bike path. And we are talking about a full city of approximately 30+ mile radius from its center.
> 
> I would love to do rides that are scenic and local without having to drive n+1 miles so I can ride a road bike during winter or summer.


Bike Lanes? What's that?

Yes, I know ORange County CA is great in that regard. Orange Co NY... more rural anyway.


----------



## eric.radhik

NJBiker72 said:


> I will tout my litrle town. Mountainside. About 12 miles to Newark Airport. We have the Watchung Reservation which is a county park and great place for morning rides and there is much more diversity in terrain by going West and to a lesser extent North or even South.
> 
> Plenty of other great places around too depending on what you are looking for.


Sounds just about right! Thx. I will be moving to the North Eastern region for 2+ years and my new found love of biking has me wanting to insure that I dont live in a major city but a nice suburb or something similar where i can get out of my front door and ride versus driving somewhere to ride.


----------



## Social Climber

eric.radhik said:


> Thanks... hills is no problem. I currently live in Mission Viejo, CA and my daily ride of 20 miles consists of 2400 feet of hills. Unless we are talking about "alps type of hills?" lol


No Alps type hills, but you can find some challenges if you want to. Unfortunately very few dedicated bike lanes if that's important to you. As I said we have a very nice trail, and some of the roads have wide shoulders, just not many marked lanes. You generally don't see them in the Tri-State area except for the City itself.


----------



## ridingred

Bergen County, New Jersey. Can commute to NYC easily. There are people who commute by bike. Lots of great areas to cycle although no bike lanes. Plenty of good bike shops and lots of organized rides of all levels.


----------



## S2k552m

IMO Sussex, Warren and Hunterdon conunties are all great.
I lived and rode out there for 20+ years before moving to SE PA. I still get back there as much as possible (5x per year) ... last month a ride out of New Hope, and I hope to get in 2 more rides this fall up there, 1 in Hacklebarney area and 1 in the Sparta area 
It is a pretty area with a nice diversity of terrain, with some nice climbing, and the roads are fairly lightly traveled vs eastern NJ.


----------



## NJBiker72

eric.radhik said:


> Sounds just about right! Thx. I will be moving to the North Eastern region for 2+ years and my new found love of biking has me wanting to insure that I dont live in a major city but a nice suburb or something similar where i can get out of my front door and ride versus driving somewhere to ride.


Hmm. If looking for just 2 years, might want to see about renting not buying. Our town does not have too much rental product, also few bike lanes around here but drivers are considerate usually. Some roads have as many bikes as cars. 

There are some nice town homes in Berkeley Heights right in the reservation. Not sure about renting but if I was looking and they were they would be a top choice. Also in Basking Ridge and Peapack area. For a small city, Summitt can't be beat. Same area. Ride west or south into the reservation. Also good restaurants, schools and an LBS. If schools are not critical, Morristown also fits the bill for a fun small city with a good bike culture. 

As for hills my summer morning rides are usually around 22 miles with 2300 ft of climbing so you can get some nice ones in if you choose. 

One thing about this area is it is not a bike commute into Manhattan. For that I agree with the poster who mentioned Bergen County. Not as convenient for the airport (although on off hours ie 3 am LGA is an ok shot). 

Good luck and if in the area maybe I will see you on some local rides.


----------



## robdamanii

I'd suggest Hunterdon county, but we're trying to keep it hidden from the general population. 

I've lived in the mid Hudson Valley...NJ has better riding, by far, and a hugely more active cycling scene. The Catskills are really the only thing I miss about the HV.

I'm 45 minutes from Newark and can hop the train to the city in 1.5 hours.


----------



## D&MsDad

If your definition of "biking friendly" includes marked bike lanes, you're pretty much out of luck unless you want to live in Manhattan. I live about 20 mi. from Manhattan in NY State, less than a mile from the NJ border. I've biked all over Rockland (NY), Northern Bergen (NJ), Orange (NY), Northern Westchester (NY), Putnam (NY), and Dutchess (NY) counties over the past 25 years, and I don't ever recall riding in a marked bike lane.

If your definition of "biking friendly" includes narrow, lightly traveled (sometimes depending on day and time), winding roads with lots of hills (but virtually no mountains), and nice scenery, then almost any place more than a few miles west and north of Manhattan would qualify.

There are also several airports in the area, so a 50 mi. radius to an airport (Newark, LaGuardia, JFK, Westchester, Teterboro, Stewart) covers almost all of NJ, SE NY up to the Albany suburbs, and a good chunk of Pennsylvania. Not to mention the western half of Connecticut.

I'd narrow this down a little, then look at the cycling scene. The only place nearby the NY/NJ triangle that I find it at all difficult to ride around is northern Bergen (NJ), but although you can sometimes get onto some busy roads, there are lots of options if you look.






------------------------------


----------



## SpankingSally

Morristown is a nice area with a lot of varied housing stock and has access to great riding.


----------



## tednugent

SpankingSally said:


> Morristown is a nice area with a lot of varied housing stock and has access to great riding.


Morristown is nice and has Marty's reliable

But.... It's quite expensive


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

If you want to be bored, I would listen to the previous posters. You can get a boring house on a boring street with boring food and boring people. You will be in close proximity to many strip malls. 

Or you could move to Manhattan or Brooklyn. You can sell your car, eat the best food in the country, enjoy museums, go out to interesting neighborhoods, do real shopping, etc. Best of all you can ride for miles with no chance of getting hit and killed by a car! And if you want to chance it, you can ride your bike to Jersey and go forever.


----------



## robnj

Not that I want more crowding, but Hunterdon meets your needs. I am 45 miles from Newark and 40 miles from Allentown airport (I prefer Allentown as it is very low stress). If you need to get to NYC, there is a rail line and many bus lines. 
Excellent riding and diverse terrain if you head in each direction. I bet the prices are a lot lower then Berkley Heights.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

Another vote for Westchester. You don't have to go as far from the city for it to rural compared to NJ. I live in Southern Westchester and within a few miles I am on very quiet roads. 
It is a bit expensive, but deals can be found. Of course, that is a relative term. What is your rental budget?


----------



## rlb81

You have pretty much unlimited opportunities in the NYC area. I would try to prioritize a few things and maybe we can give you some more informed advice.

Are you looking to rent or buy? House or apartment? And for just you, wife, family, dog, etc?

What do you value more, proximity to amenities or the ability to get to quiet scenic roads right out your door? If you live in NYC you get all amenities but you'll never find a street all to yourself. If you live in a "rural" area you can ride out of your driveway into a beautiful scene but you might have to drive 10-15 minutes to a grocery store. And you have a sliding scale of mixes in between to find whatever balance you want. As some have said, very few dedicated lanes outside of NYC but there are miles and miles of quiet scenic roads.

30 miles from a city, do you mean NYC or a larger town with a downtown/Main st vibe?

IMO the Bridgewater/Warren area along Rt 78 has a good mix of everything. Newark airport is a straight run down 78, <30 minutes if there's no traffic. There is great riding to be had within miles, and NYC is 30 miles away. There's also Somerville and New Brunswick nearby as other little cities that have things to do. Depending on your price point you can be on a nice secluded mountain road or in a suburban area near restaurants and stores. Good luck!


----------



## rlb81

Also if you're willing to share your housing budget that might help us out too because there's just as much variation there


----------



## eric.radhik

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> If you want to be bored, I would listen to the previous posters. You can get a boring house on a boring street with boring food and boring people. You will be in close proximity to many strip malls.
> 
> Or you could move to Manhattan or Brooklyn. You can sell your car, eat the best food in the country, enjoy museums, go out to interesting neighborhoods, do real shopping, etc. Best of all you can ride for miles with no chance of getting hit and killed by a car! And if you want to chance it, you can ride your bike to Jersey and go forever.


Hmmm... I never thought about getting rid of my car but then I do live in California where you MUST HAVE a car to go to the mall.


----------



## eric.radhik

Uprwstsdr said:


> Another vote for Westchester. You don't have to go as far from the city for it to rural compared to NJ. I live in Southern Westchester and within a few miles I am on very quiet roads.
> It is a bit expensive, but deals can be found. Of course, that is a relative term. What is your rental budget?


Rental budget is mainly $2k for a 1BR/1BA. I will be doing some "IT mercenary work" (aka traveling job) for 2 years and I have no time to "properly look" for a place. So, I am pretty much going out "cold" when I get my first apartment. Fortunately they gave me the "NorthEast region" and not just NY or NJ as a choice. But, I only know NY because of my time in Manhattan.


----------



## eric.radhik

rlb81 said:


> Are you looking to rent or buy? House or apartment? And for just you, wife, family, dog, etc?


 It will definitely be rent for now. If things work out then maybe I might decide to "live there" long term with the family. It will only be me for now.


rlb81 said:


> What do you value more, proximity to amenities or the ability to get to quiet scenic roads right out your door? If you live in NYC you get all amenities but you'll never find a street all to yourself. If you live in a "rural" area you can ride out of your driveway into a beautiful scene but you might have to drive 10-15 minutes to a grocery store. And you have a sliding scale of mixes in between to find whatever balance you want. As some have said, very few dedicated lanes outside of NYC but there are miles and miles of quiet scenic roads.


 I may have misspoke about dedicated lanes... yes, the city I currently ride in has dedicated lanes but all I am truly looking for is long distance riding. Im still a clyde and Im losing it every month... Im also 42 and im not riding for competition but mainly for pure health. Unlike in SoCal... I would love the scenic rides but those I have no problem "driving to" and the amenities would probably be a prioirity versus quite scenic roads. Im a city guy thru and thru so Im not going to change my life style much until i learn the lay of the land.


rlb81 said:


> 30 miles from a city, do you mean NYC or a larger town with a downtown/Main st vibe?


 I believe my point was that I can ride in one city without any problems. But, of course, things will be different in a new place in a new state in a totally different part of the country. I dont want to be in the thick of the city because my budget cant handle it... but I would like to be close enough to get stuff done without too much trouble. My whole goal was to take a high paying position... even though Im 90% traveling national and/or international and pay off some major bills and save up for that elusive house. Whether it be east or west coast.


rlb81 said:


> IMO the Bridgewater/Warren area along Rt 78 has a good mix of everything. Newark airport is a straight run down 78, <30 minutes if there's no traffic. There is great riding to be had within miles, and NYC is 30 miles away. There's also Somerville and New Brunswick nearby as other little cities that have things to do. Depending on your price point you can be on a nice secluded mountain road or in a suburban area near restaurants and stores. Good luck!


 Thank you. Since I know myself and going to bars is something that I do... lol I think i can start looking into the suburban area!


----------



## eric.radhik

rlb81 said:


> Also if you're willing to share your housing budget that might help us out too because there's just as much variation there


 Rental budge will probably be $2k. But, my goal is to save money and I will be happy with a $1.5k place but willing to go $2k. Ive always heard that the NY/NJ or NorthEast region is very expensive. Almost like San Francisco prices if I understand the region well enough.


----------



## rlb81

eric.radhik said:


> Almost like San Francisco prices if I understand the region well enough.


Wife and I were in SF for the first time last year, we loved it so much we started looking at prices. We decided to stay in NJ cause it's more "affordable". In Manhattan it might be comparable, but outside is cheaper.

I can only speak to NJ, but I think based on your other comments that the Morristown/Summit area might be a better mix for you with a lean towards amenities. The "out the door" riding isn't as nice, but you can certainly get there if you put in a few extra miles. I lived in a nearby town called Springfield in a 1br apartment in a 2 family house. It was well within your budget and I did plenty of 50-80 mile rides that eventually hit some very scenic roads, I just had to deal w/ a little more congestion to get there and back.


----------



## eric.radhik

rlb81 said:


> Wife and I were in SF for the first time last year, we loved it so much we started looking at prices. We decided to stay in NJ cause it's more "affordable". In Manhattan it might be comparable, but outside is cheaper.
> 
> I can only speak to NJ, but I think based on your other comments that the Morristown/Summit area might be a better mix for you with a lean towards amenities. The "out the door" riding isn't as nice, but you can certainly get there if you put in a few extra miles. I lived in a nearby town called Springfield in a 1br apartment in a 2 family house. It was well within your budget and I did plenty of 50-80 mile rides that eventually hit some very scenic roads, I just had to deal w/ a little more congestion to get there and back.


I truly understand what you mean by "We decided to stay in NJ cause it's more affordable" comment because that is why we stayed in SoCal. I love the SF lifestyle but now I have an opportunity to live in the NorthEast. I do realize this question may be too broad but would you recommend anywhere else other than NY/NJ area? I was tasked to live in the Northeast which includes Boston and Washington DC but I have no clue about those places.


----------



## rlb81

I have an obvious bias since I've lived in NJ my entire life. I love living here too, a lot of people don't (But I think taking price out of the equation might change that). The only other US places I've been that I'd like to live are San Francisco and LA.

Anyway, I've been to Boston and DC but not recently, and I've never ridden there. I'm sure there's great riding to be had in those places too, but I've also heard people say that NW NJ is some of the best road riding you could hope to find. Hopefully someone can give you more useful insight on those areas.


----------



## softreset

I spent the first 25 years of my life living in Flemington, NJ (Hunterdon county) and it's really a fantastic area. I've been living in Sacramento, CA for the last 6 and it's definitely not Flemington... not even close.

The Somerset/Hunterdon/Warren county areas are very beautiful, a total 180 than the perception that is "Newark Airport." It really is unfortunate that more visitors don't get to enjoy that area of the state. As others have said, it's not cheap but then again city living isn't going to be a drop in the bucket for you either.

I commuted from Hunterdon county to the World Trade area for 3 years (pre-9/11) and it's definitely not an awesome commute to make everyday. My roundtrip was 2+ hours each way and it involved driving to the train station and then walking/bussing to my final destination in the city.

But as far as bike riding, it really is a spectacular area.


----------



## AlanE

+1 for Hunterdon. +1 for Warren. -1 for Somerset.

I live in NW Hunterdon, near Spruce Run, and the cycling out here is great. An easy drive to Newark airport on I-78 as long as you can avoid the morning rush hour. 

I used to live in Basking Ridge, and used to think the cycling was great there also. So today I went for a ride on some of my old familiar roads - Far Hills, Liberty Corner, Basking Ridge, Great Swamp, Long Hill, Warren, Pluckemin. I have to say I was really disappointed - the roads in that area have really gone to ****. Hardly a smooth road to be found. The roads in Hunterdon and Warren are better by far. And more scenic, less traffic.


----------



## D&MsDad

eric.radhik said:


> I do realize this question may be too broad but would you recommend anywhere else other than NY/NJ area? I was tasked to live in the Northeast which includes Boston and Washington DC but I have no clue about those places.


Wow, that's a tough one - not enough info, too many factors to consider. 

I, personally, have a bias against the Boston area. I travel there a few times a year because that is where our corporate headquarters are, and I hate it. The traffic is far worse then around NYC, mostly because there are so few major roads. And once you get off the highway you are stuck on narrow roads dating from the 1700's (reminds me of N. Bergen, but about 20x more congested). Plus, homes and apartments are just as expensive, if not more so, than the NYC area. There are some bike paths, however (at least in the Lexington area, NW of Boston), so I think that it is possible to get around by bike.

My brother lives in the D.C. area (Silver Spring, Md), and although there are some nice roads, the suburbs are spreading rapidly and, to me, the traffic is a bit scary. I've ridden there, and early in the morning it is OK, but later on it is sketchy (IMO). The roads are farm roads similar to the ones here in Rockland County (NY), but with much higher speed traffic and higher volume traffic as well. They're a little less hilly, as well. Maybe N. Va is better? 

I've lived in R.I. and NY in the NE (plus Md and Wi). For me, you can't beat the NYC area. You have all of the advantages of NYC, but you are, literally, an hour's drive from the woods. Heck, once outside the city limits over the GWB there are deer wandering around the Palisades park. Even the Adirondacks (NY), Green Mountains (Vt) and White Mountains (NH) are within easy reach. It isn't cheap living here, however. 

You need to look at a couple of factors - like taxes and such. It is true that you have options other than the NYC/NJ area, you need to do some work to narrow down the search. 






-----------------------


----------



## tednugent

eric.radhik said:


> I truly understand what you mean by "We decided to stay in NJ cause it's more affordable" comment because that is why we stayed in SoCal. I love the SF lifestyle but now I have an opportunity to live in the NorthEast. I do realize this question may be too broad but would you recommend anywhere else other than NY/NJ area? I was tasked to live in the Northeast which includes Boston and Washington DC but I have no clue about those places.


Depends on where you're going to find employment, I would make that the #1 priority.

If say an employer offers a job that you can choose from a couple of different regions within the Northeast... then you can choose.


----------



## robnj

AlanE said:


> The roads in Hunterdon and Warren are better by far. And more scenic, less traffic.


With the exception of Clinton Township roads. I think their goal is to take a nice road and make it horrible. The kings of cold patch and I don't think they own a roller.
I live near Round Valley, so I have no choice but to ride their roads. But the County roads, excellent and decent shoulders.


----------



## AlanE

eric.radhik said:


> I truly understand what you mean by "We decided to stay in NJ cause it's more affordable" comment because that is why we stayed in SoCal. I love the SF lifestyle but now I have an opportunity to live in the NorthEast. I do realize this question may be too broad but would you recommend anywhere else other than NY/NJ area? I was tasked to live in the Northeast which includes Boston and Washington DC but I have no clue about those places.


SE Pennsylvania might be an option. The Brandywine Valley area, between Westchester and Wilmington DE is nice, and is convenient to Philadelphia Airport.


----------



## 9W9W

Renting, yes? Probably want a nice modern condo, yes? Like yhe idea of leaving the city behind at the end of the day but don't want to end up someplace quiet?

I'm in Edgewater on the first block in NJ across the river from NYC. Condo and co-op inventory is nice, the view is better (NYC skyline vs looking out onto NJ from the city). A while back I got out of a waterfront condo 1BR/1.5BA, $1750 all utils + prem cable included, the only thing you pay for is electricity, and wifi. City view, pool, nice neighbors. 

You should check out the Fort Lee area of Bergen County. Get into an all inclusive condo, walk to shop, walk to Manhattan.

Meeting people in the city? 15 minute bus ride from your front door, or $2 jitney across the bridge. City on bike? Ride across the bridge, you're in Manhattan on the west side bike path. 
Longer ride? Head into Palisades park right up the road 18miles, 1.5K relatively car free roads. want to ride longer? push past park to Piermont, Nyack 35 miles... hit west side bike path on the way back, people watch, come back home on ferry 57m total. 2.5K vert. Unsatisfied? Bear mountain ride is probably 60+miles, 3+ vert. 

Newark International is 20miles due south, cab ride is 25 min, $70. LaGuardia is Queens 12miles due east, $55 cab.

Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions

It's immediately next to NYC - accessible without dismounting bike - there's a strong riding culture on roads north of here, drivers are courteous, and when you realize how sh*tty east coast winter weather is you'll still be in the middle of it all.
View attachment 287806
View attachment 287805







View attachment 287805


----------



## robdamanii

robnj said:


> With the exception of Clinton Township roads. I think their goal is to take a nice road and make it horrible. The kings of cold patch and I don't think they own a roller.
> I live near Round Valley, so I have no choice but to ride their roads. But the County roads, excellent and decent shoulders.


I'd suggest that the Oldwick area and Bucks County has some worse roads... 

Living near Round Valley myself, I've found those roads to be fine.


----------



## robnj

robdamanii said:


> I'd suggest that the Oldwick area and Bucks County has some worse roads...
> 
> Living near Round Valley myself, I've found those roads to be fine.


I guess to be fair, many townships just paved a lot of roads in the last few weeks, which has been nice (Oldwick/Tewksbury = Rockaway Rd and CT = Lilac Dr. When roads span townships you can see the borderlines and the differences in paving jobs (which is where my opinion comes from). If you live near RV, how about Allerton Rd East. Until recently it looked like it was shelled by mortars.


----------



## tednugent

robdamanii said:


> I'd suggest that the Oldwick area and Bucks County has some worse roads...
> 
> Living near Round Valley myself, I've found those roads to be fine.


NYC has some of the worst roads around. West Side highway isn't bad. on the other side, Harlem & FDR is horrible, not to mention the Cross Bronx.

Bucks Co isn't that bad... I am biased because I grew up there.


----------



## 9W9W

sorry, just some more pics of roads NNW of Manhattan for OP. 







































you can see how dark it gets NNW of NYC.. (NNE in this photo)


----------



## robnj

9W9W said:


> sorry, just some more pics of roads NNW of Manhattan for OP.


You are a good salesman.


----------



## robdamanii

robnj said:


> I guess to be fair, many townships just paved a lot of roads in the last few weeks, which has been nice (Oldwick/Tewksbury = Rockaway Rd and CT = Lilac Dr. When roads span townships you can see the borderlines and the differences in paving jobs (which is where my opinion comes from). If you live near RV, how about Allerton Rd East. Until recently it looked like it was shelled by mortars.


I avoid Allerton east like the plague, so that's not a real worry, but even my car hats that road. I still stand by things like Philips Mill road in Bucks that are worse...


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> I avoid Allerton east like the plague, so that's not a real worry, but even my car hats that road. I still stand by things like Philips Mill road in Bucks that are worse...


Help me out here - I'm familiar with Allerton Road, which was repaved about a year ago, but where is Allerton Road EAST? 

Anyway, if we're talking Clinton Twsp, the one road that is long over-due for repaving is Stanton Mountain. It wasn't that long ago that it was a dirt road, and when they first paved it, maybe 15 years ago, it was great. But I don't think they've touched it since.

Sure, there are crappy roads in Bucks Co., but overall it's a nice area to ride, especially Upper Bucks. One of my favorite roads there is Fireline, and it's riddled with potholes. Anyway, I think PA is probably outside of the OP's range.


----------



## eric.radhik

9W9W said:


> Renting, yes? Probably want a nice modern condo, yes? Like yhe idea of leaving the city behind at the end of the day but don't want to end up someplace quiet?
> 
> I'm in Edgewater on the first block in NJ across the river from NYC. Condo and co-op inventory is nice, the view is better (NYC skyline vs looking out onto NJ from the city). A while back I got out of a waterfront condo 1BR/1.5BA, $1750 all utils + prem cable included, the only thing you pay for is electricity, and wifi. City view, pool, nice neighbors.
> 
> You should check out the Fort Lee area of Bergen County. Get into an all inclusive condo, walk to shop, walk to Manhattan.
> 
> Meeting people in the city? 15 minute bus ride from your front door, or $2 jitney across the bridge. City on bike? Ride across the bridge, you're in Manhattan on the west side bike path.
> Longer ride? Head into Palisades park right up the road 18miles, 1.5K relatively car free roads. want to ride longer? push past park to Piermont, Nyack 35 miles... hit west side bike path on the way back, people watch, come back home on ferry 57m total. 2.5K vert. Unsatisfied? Bear mountain ride is probably 60+miles, 3+ vert.
> 
> Newark International is 20miles due south, cab ride is 25 min, $70. LaGuardia is Queens 12miles due east, $55 cab.
> 
> Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions
> 
> It's immediately next to NYC - accessible without dismounting bike - there's a strong riding culture on roads north of here, drivers are courteous, and when you realize how sh*tty east coast winter weather is you'll still be in the middle of it all.
> View attachment 287806
> View attachment 287805


Wow... thats what Im thinking!!! I would love an area that is short ride to town but I can get out of the city! My job will take me out of state for 4 days of the week and the other two will probably be travel/wash clothes at home days. And $1750 is easy to afford. Thank you so much!


----------



## eric.radhik

9W9W said:


> sorry, just some more pics of roads NNW of Manhattan for OP.


Wow.. nice pics and thank you for putting it in perspective. That would be beautiful scenery that I would have never experienced. I know this is going to be a funny/stupid/ignorant question but do those roads have hostile wildlife? (Bears, cougars or whatever?)


----------



## eric.radhik

D&MsDad said:


> Wow, that's a tough one - not enough info, too many factors to consider.
> 
> I, personally, have a bias against the Boston area. I travel there a few times a year because that is where our corporate headquarters are, and I hate it. The traffic is far worse then around NYC, mostly because there are so few major roads. And once you get off the highway you are stuck on narrow roads dating from the 1700's (reminds me of N. Bergen, but about 20x more congested). Plus, homes and apartments are just as expensive, if not more so, than the NYC area. There are some bike paths, however (at least in the Lexington area, NW of Boston), so I think that it is possible to get around by bike.
> 
> My brother lives in the D.C. area (Silver Spring, Md), and although there are some nice roads, the suburbs are spreading rapidly and, to me, the traffic is a bit scary. I've ridden there, and early in the morning it is OK, but later on it is sketchy (IMO). The roads are farm roads similar to the ones here in Rockland County (NY), but with much higher speed traffic and higher volume traffic as well. They're a little less hilly, as well. Maybe N. Va is better?
> 
> I've lived in R.I. and NY in the NE (plus Md and Wi). For me, you can't beat the NYC area. You have all of the advantages of NYC, but you are, literally, an hour's drive from the woods. Heck, once outside the city limits over the GWB there are deer wandering around the Palisades park. Even the Adirondacks (NY), Green Mountains (Vt) and White Mountains (NH) are within easy reach. It isn't cheap living here, however.
> 
> You need to look at a couple of factors - like taxes and such. It is true that you have options other than the NYC/NJ area, you need to do some work to narrow down the search.


I understand there is a not enough info and i apologize in advance but i really dont have any info. This is purely a fact finding thread that will help me narrow down some searches and ideas. And thats a great point about taxes... thanks!


----------



## eric.radhik

tednugent said:


> Depends on where you're going to find employment, I would make that the #1 priority.
> 
> If say an employer offers a job that you can choose from a couple of different regions within the Northeast... then you can choose.


In this case... I have employment and I am being offered choices of cities to move. so the later comment is more applicable... my employer is allowing me to make a choice between Boston, NYC, DC and NJ. The only criteria given is that I need to be "close enough" to an airport due to the travel is at 90%.

My goal was to gain opinions and knowledge about the area because I have no clue what to expect? What areas are better or worse and this thread is being VERY resourceful. Im not looking for what apartment/condo to live but what counties or areas to look into. That way I can focus on an area versus just guess.

Of course, i was thinking about renting a room for 6 months so I can learn more... but renting a room doesnt give me much privacy and that is one of my things.


----------



## robnj

AlanE said:


> Help me out here - I'm familiar with Allerton Road, which was repaved about a year ago, but where is Allerton Road EAST?
> 
> Anyway, if we're talking Clinton Twsp, the one road that is long over-due for repaving is Stanton Mountain. It wasn't that long ago that it was a dirt road, and when they first paved it, maybe 15 years ago, it was great. But I don't think they've touched it since.
> 
> Sure, there are crappy roads in Bucks Co., but overall it's a nice area to ride, especially Upper Bucks. One of my favorite roads there is Fireline, and it's riddled with potholes. Anyway, I think PA is probably outside of the OP's range.


A few years ago they renamed Allerton Rd to East and West with Rt31 splitting the middle. East side is the non county road and maintained by CT.

I agree on Stanton Mountain. I usually just climb that one so I dont have to deal with the bad pavement on the way down. Another fine example of the roads they "maintain".


----------



## eugenetsang

Erik,

As the others had mentioned before... Whether you decide to "live" in suburban NY or suburban NJ, its all relatively the same. There isn't much difference between the 2 states. And if there are any differences, its pretty minimal. You will need a car to travel to pretty much anywhere... Public transportation isn't the greatest if/when you're out of the NYC area... Since you're from California, this shouldn't be a major issue. It pretty much the same as if youre back home...

If you're looking to live 30-50 miles away from major aiports (EWR, JFK, LGA), finding a place to rent in Northern/Central Jersey can be had at relative ease.. Same applies for "Upstate" New York: Rockland county, Westchester, and etc. If you want to push it, Connecticut could also be another viable option... Lifestyle will be the same as if you were living in suburban NY or NJ...

From what you had informed us about, it seems like you prefer to live in a quiet suburban town... So NJ/NY/CT are all viable options. Also if you choose the "right" town, you can easily reach major airports within 30-50 miles... I'd prefer to fly into Newark Airport over the others in NY.. mainly bc I live in NJ and relatively traffic free highways that can get you into EWR within 45 min+/-. JFK/LGA can be a sh*tshow.....


----------



## eric.radhik

eugenetsang said:


> Erik,
> 
> As the others had mentioned before... Whether you decide to "live" in suburban NY or suburban NJ, its all relatively the same. There isn't much difference between the 2 states. And if there are any differences, its pretty minimal. You will need a car to travel to pretty much anywhere... Public transportation isn't the greatest if/when you're out of the NYC area... Since you're from California, this shouldn't be a major issue. It pretty much the same as if youre back home...
> 
> If you're looking to live 30-50 miles away from major aiports (EWR, JFK, LGA), finding a place to rent in Northern/Central Jersey can be had at relative ease.. Same applies for "Upstate" New York: Rockland county, Westchester, and etc. If you want to push it, Connecticut could also be another viable option... Lifestyle will be the same as if you were living in suburban NY or NJ...
> 
> From what you had informed us about, it seems like you prefer to live in a quiet suburban town... So NJ/NY/CT are all viable options. Also if you choose the "right" town, you can easily reach major airports within 30-50 miles... I'd prefer to fly into Newark Airport over the others in NY.. mainly bc I live in NJ and relatively traffic free highways that can get you into EWR within 45 min+/-. JFK/LGA can be a sh*tshow.....


Thanks and I appreciate it. Do you recommend any counties in NJ? I like the other gentlemans idea and getting a condo across the river. Close enough if I feel lonely and want to be near night/city life(go to manhattan) and far enough way to get on a bike ride to see green stuff.


----------



## rlb81

Here is another good resource (purely on the bike side) but it can give you a good idea of what the roads are like for a particular area.

http://www.njbikemap.com/njmap/regionalmaps/central.pdf

As for suburban NJ counties convenient to Newark airport I'd order them like this:

Union County - more "stuff", less scenic
Somerset County/SE Morris county (Morristown area) - good blend (IMO)
Hunterdon county - less "stuff", most scenic

The more urban counties closer to NYC (Hudson, Bergen) are also convenient to Newark. Maybe someone with more knowledge on those areas can "order" them for you.


----------



## eugenetsang

eric.radhik said:


> Thanks and I appreciate it. Do you recommend any counties in NJ? I like the other gentlemans idea and getting a condo across the river. Close enough if I feel lonely and want to be near night/city life(go to manhattan) and far enough way to get on a bike ride to see green stuff.



To add onto rlb81 had said,

I grew up in Hudson County. Jersey City to be exact (current residence). If youre looking for an area with "nightlife", Downtown Jersey City maybe for you. 2 train stops from Lower Manhattan or 20 min train ride to Midtown. Without the craziness thats associated with being in the Big Apple.

Otherwise you can look into Weehawken, Edgewater, Fort Lee area. I highly doubt you want to live in Hoboken. Its a mile long city/town... Mostly inhabited with yuppies and college kids. Population mostly under the age of 40. Also filled with bars, clubs and restaurants. Which are also very convenient to NYC, thats if you have the urge to go from time to time.

Monmouth County in NJ also isnt that bad. Quiet and you get lots of space for your $$. Lots of local roads to ride and with your typical suburban town... Lots of developments that have 2- 4 car garages, 3-6+ bedroom houses and etc.. Also townhomes are also abundant... Its a little further from NYC, depending on where you live, its can be as close as 30 miles or down to 50... Most of the residents that live there also work in NYC. Very convenient with the Bus service... It brings you into Port Authority or Financial District.. Major arteries (Garden State Parkway, NJ Turnpike, Rt 18, Rt9 Rt33, 34, 35) can bring you pretty much anywhere: The Jersey Shore, Philly, NYC.. All i matter of minutes. Not to mention, Congestion free (I also live in Monmouth County).

More importantly, you're under 1hr travel time to Newark Airport (door to door).


----------



## 9W9W

Hey guys,
I swear I am not getting paid by the word...

Wow, with so much travel time I can see why airport proximity is high on your list. 

I'll quickly address what you mentioned about privacy and relocation, because I do think it is wise to test-drive an area or do some legwork before signing a 1-2 year lease: I just recently sold a co-op in Edgewater and purchased another property. After the dust settled, I found myself with a 30 day gap between places. I used airbnb.com to find an apartment, daily, weekly, monthly rates are available. I'm writing this post from a private town home, which I'm renting in Edgewater for a few weeks, at a premium of I'd say.....around 50% to market (a regular year lease, prorated). You shouldn't think that feeling an area out means that you have to bunk with strangers. It's going to cost more, but one month is enough to settle down. 


You'll probably need to have a Google maps window open as you read this. I'll jot some thoughts about some of the towns which were mentioned here:

Jersey City - is very close to Newark Airport (which is by far the easiest to get in/out of by public transport due to proximity to major roadways), it's also a city of two sides though, no? You have the highrise condos at the waterfront (with excellent and quick transport to Manhattan), but then as you go out further things get sketchy. The other big negative against JC is that it's fairly isolated in that it's on a peninsula surrounded by fkn Newark due west(you better be packing heat) and industrial areas in the south, NYC and a river to the east... to the north we have....

Hoboken - if you're single and in your late 20's this is like a college town..without a college (well they do have a college, but..). Blocks of row homes, bars, restaurants, bars, are you ready to party until you wallet is empty? No? Uh, ok... well parking a vehicle usually means circling for hours, it has killer views of the city, great date spot, eternal traffic, but the stumbling (albeit harmless) young drunks at all times of the night is a bit much. Also great transport to NYC train/bus...town is on same peninsula as JC, bordered by sketchy areas and warehouses to the west, JC to the south.... to the north we have....

Weehawken is south of Edgewater.... the next two towns parallel the western coast of Manhattan... and I'll just plant this seed for now: the problem with a lot of these towns is that they are very urban...and if you want to get to something a little more sub-urban.. it's not far... but it's not right there either, so you're pedaling to get out of "town".... I don't like the idea of having to ride 10 miles to get to that open road...where was I?

Weehawken...close to commute to NYC via tunnel.... row homes up on the cliff that makes up the shore of the Hudson river...thsi town is decidedly quieter than hoboken which is its own ecosystem really, and below the cliff at river level, comprised of upscale modern condos and developments....to the north we have...

Edgewater - somewhat biased.. but it's safe, quiet, upscale, similar to weehawken it is bordered by that huge 500 foot cliff to the west...there's one road which runs through this very long and narrow town....bordered weehawken to the south, Hudson river to the east and forth lee to the north. to the north we have fort lee... 

Fort lee - a cabbie once lovingly called Fort Lee the Tijuana of NJ, it's a mixture of luxury condos perched on that cliff overlooking Manhattan, single family homes, and all sorts of vehicles getting in and out of nyc... fort lee is also your last stop for civilization on your journey north of jersey city.. because there ain't sh*t north of Fort Lee other than country roads, greenery, deer, and mansions with 10MM+ price tags. Standing in fort lee and looking north; you can make right into Manhattan, you can make a left and have access to suburban Bergen county, north will take you to Piermont, NY (big cycling destination), Nyack, NY and Bear Mountain State Park...

what's good about the Fort Lee (and central/northern sections of Edgewater) is that all of the towns I mentioned are in this virtual corridor of sorts...bordered by the river to the right and either industrial, wetlands, or other highways or otherwise non-bike friendly features to the left. The plus in being in these northern towns is that traffic, noise, etc. drop precipitously just miles north of here. Look, you're still <10m from times square but you have direct access to the palisades wildlife area and bike access (without riding through the aforementioned towns) to the greener parts of Piermont/Nyack the NY border and Harriman park, etc...

If you look at the map you'll see no roads between the towns of union city and say Lyndhurst...it's a no-man's land of sorts and the only roads traversing east-west are highways. There are hundreds of miles of NJ west of that... but this empty area is a dividing line of sorts because cycling across isn't easy... frankly towns surrounding it aren't the safest or most desirable, the quality of your Manhattan commute takes a dive and time increases.

The downsides to Fort Lee are that there is often traffic as cars build up by the toll plaza... however, depending on your location in some of these towns, it's quite possible to live car free.

north west of fort lee is the town of Englewood..... there are some modern condo developments, plenty of shops and a nice small town community feel. bordered in every direction by upscale suburbia with a killer climb out of town to get to that road that leads north o new york state.

The feel of the towns described is not full blown urban, however it's decidedly different than the rest of NJ, it's an interesting hybrid that allows you to get out and ride and still be closer to NYC than the guy who says he's close but then has to get in a car and drive 30 mins just to get there, or catch a bus that runs every 30-40 minutes outside of commuting hours. That said, I have a buddy who lives out in the sticks... he has slightly more square footage, we ride past barns, grazing cows, life is quieter, slower and it's well, different. 

Oh, right - dusk/dawn I've been known to blow past families of deer and you may get a whiff of a skunk or two.. You just missed the once every 17 year cicada plague, but you'll be around for the endless armies of mosquitoes (par for the east coast).


----------



## eric.radhik

9W9W said:


> Hey guys,
> I swear I am not getting paid by the word...
> 
> Wow, with so much travel time I can see why airport proximity is high on your list.


Dude you are awesome! +1 rep for you! thank you so much! And I loved the way you put it! If everything works out... I might have to buy you a few rounds of beer if I make it in that area!


----------



## SauronHimself

I recommend Hunterdon County. I grew up there in Kingwood Township where it's all farmland. The roads are well kept, and the traffic is light. Newark International Airport was a 45 minute drive, but alternatively I'd drive an extra 25 minutes to Philly if I got a better fare.


----------



## B_arrington

I agree Hunterdon would be great for riding. I also grew up there (Clinton Township - Lebanon). I used to ride at Round Valley, boat on RV and Spruce Run, ride around Oldwick, etc. I have family that still lives in High Bridge. It has changed since I moved out in '97 though - more traffic, etc. 

It may be hard to find a rental - there's not a tremendous amount of rental stock. My brother used to also travel extensively, but he owns his house in Hunterdon. Drive times during the I would say that you will have to plan on going out of Newark Liberty. Don't expect to be about to use JFK or LaGuardia on any regular basis - it would take forever.


----------



## robnj

I live in the Lebanon area. For rentals there is this place: Presidential Place | Home I know of someone that lives in here and they are very nice. Right off Rt78/22.


----------

